# El ùnico cigarro que me bajé



## Pepes

Ciao a tutti, sto analizzando il blog di una ragazza e ci sono alcune espressioni che mi fanno diventare pazza. 

*Me enciendo el único cigarro que me bajé y lo hago por la parte de atrás...*

Non riesco a capire perchè usa "bajé": con che significato lo fa?
Anche il drae, tra i diversi significati, mi da diminuire, inclinare, abbassare, scendere, ribassare, scontare... ma non ha senso.

Andando a logica, il senso potrebbe essere "Mi accendo l'unica sigaretta che mi era rimasta e lo faccio al contrario..." ma dovrebbe usare "que me quedò".

Invece usa bajar in prima persona e non riesco a capire cosa vuol dire con questa frase.


----------



## Estopa

Pepes said:


> *Me enciendo el único cigarro que me bajé y lo hago por la parte de atrás...*
> 
> Non riesco a capire perchè usa "bajé": con che significato lo fa?


 
Salve,

Dove si trova la ragazza quando dice la frase? Forse è appena uscita di casa (vive al terzo piano) e sta per strada...


----------



## Neuromante

Falta el contexto. Seguro que ahí, como señala Estopa, se hace algún tipo de referencia a que estaba en un lugar y ha ido a otro.


----------



## Estopa

Forse si potrebbe tradurre così:

Mi accendo l'unica sigaretta che mi sono portata giù

Sembra che stia lamentandosi della sua sfortuna.


----------



## Pepes

Me metí en la ducha y... se me cayó el palo que sujeta las cortinas. El  otro día se me cayó la columna de un altavoz, así que más o menos me voy  acostumbrando a los impactos por sorpresa.
Saco al perro a dar un paseo y meto los dos pies en... una especie de  barro con cemento que se dejaron olvidados los de la obra. Me enciendo  el único cigarro que me bajé y lo hago por la parte de atrás...

L'unica informazione data è che porta fuori il cane. Ma è grammaticalmente corretto usare 'bajar' in un contesto simile?


----------



## Estopa

L'espressione è molto comune.

P.es.
¡Qué despiste! Voy a hacer la compra y se me olvida bajarme el monedero.


----------



## Pepes

Estopa said:


> L'espressione è molto comune.
> 
> P.es.
> ¡Qué despiste! Voy a hacer la compra y se me olvida bajarme el monedero.



Allora 'portare giù' è la traduzione corretta. Può considerarsi un'espressione colloquiale? Ti ringrazio in anticipo!


----------



## Estopa

Pepes said:


> Può considerarsi un'espressione colloquiale?


 
Esatto!!


----------



## ursu-lab

Pepes said:


> Allora 'portare giù' è la traduzione corretta. Può considerarsi un'espressione colloquiale? Ti ringrazio in anticipo!



"Portare *giù*" è senz'altro colloquiale in italiano, mentre in spagnolo "bajar" nel senso di "portare di sotto" è normalissimo.


----------



## 0scar

Pepes said:


> *Me enciendo el único cigarro que me bajé y lo hago por la parte de atrás...*
> .


 
No hay contexto suficiente, pero _bajarse_ algo significa _consumirlo_:
_Me bajé dos botellas de vino y veinte cigarrillos en una hora. _


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> No hay contexto suficiente, pero _bajarse_ algo significa _consumirlo_:
> _Me bajé dos botellas de vino y veinte cigarrillos en una hora. _



Tendrías que especificar que, si existe "bajar" con el significado de "consumir" como "darse un _atracón_" (en la frase que has escrito), se trata como máximo de un uso local y coloquial, por ej. de Argentina: en español *estándar* "bajar" no tiene este significado con el tabaco. Como máximo se podría utilizar con la bebida y la comida (como "buttare giù" en italiano), pero siempre con un registro coloquial.
Además, veo bastante dificil "darse un _atracón_" con un (1) cigarro. A no ser que te lo fumes con una (1) única calada


----------



## 0scar

ursu-lab said:


> Tendrías que especificar que, si existe "bajar" con el significado de "consumir" como "darse un _atracón_" (en la frase que has escrito), se trata como máximo de un uso local y coloquial



_Bajar_ existe como _consumir_ y como mínimo lo entienden 40 millones de personas, su uso como máximo no lo conozco.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> _Bajar_ existe como _consumir_ y como mínimo lo entienden 40 millones de personas, su uso como máximo no lo conozco.


Anche "buttare giù" viene usato nel parlato col significato di "inghiottire", e nel dizionario esiste (vd. Treccani). 
Ma, fino a prova contraria, "bajarse"  col significato di "tragarse" (quello citato nel tuo esempio) nel dizionario spagnolo non c'è. 
Quello che non capisco è come si possa "bajar" il fumo di una sigaretta ... Perché nella frase in questione (quella del thread) non si parla né di bevande né di cibo, ma di una semplice sigaretta, cioè *dell'unica sigaretta *che il/la protagonista aveva con sé quando *è scesa *per strada a fumare. 
Il contesto infatti non manca, ed è anche piuttosto preciso:



> L'unica informazione data è che *porta fuori* il cane.


----------



## 0scar

¿Quién mencionó la palabra _humo_?

Falta contexto, dicho por un argentino, como mínimo, _me bajé un cigarro_ signficaría 
_me fumé un cigarro._


----------



## Geviert

Darei ragione a Ursu, pur se potrei cogliere senza problemi il senso che ne dà Oscar (quindi, 40 millones y uno). Infatti, _bajarse _vuol dire _consumare qualcosa_ in senso lato, poi, nello specifico, riferito a cibi e bevande (non vedo, per la verità, da dove spunta, poi, quel "tragarse". Oscar non lo scrive). In ogni caso, sembra che sia comunque un argentinismo. No è una fonte attendibile, ma qui c'è qualcosa al riguardo.

Poi dovrebbe essere: Me enciendo el único cigarro que me bajé y lo _*hice *_por la parte de atrás

Direi che il tempo verbale lascia pensare che non sia inteso nel senso di Oscar (che senso avrebbe ¿"lo consumí" y lo _hago_?).


----------



## 0scar

Debería ser "Me *encendí* el único cigarro que me bajé y lo _*hice *_por la parte de atrás"
Pero falta contexto, ya lo dije.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> ¿Quién mencionó la palabra _humo_?
> 
> *Falta contexto*_._







> *Saco al perro a dar un paseo* y meto los dos pies en... una especie de   barro con cemento que se dejaron olvidados los de la obra. *Me enciendo   el único cigarro que me bajé *y lo hago por la parte de atrás...


Perdona, pero sigo sin entender qué contexto falta y aquí no se trata de fronteras lingüísticas, sino de lógica.

El contexto es que el protagonista pasea su perro y se enciende un cigarro. 
Los perros, en todo el mundo (en Argentina también, creo), *se sacan de casa *para pasearlos por la *calle*, tampoco es necesario escribirlo de forma explícita para imaginarse la situación... 
Es decir, el protagonista "baja" a la calle (es decir, "*esce di casa*") y se fuma el único cigarro que se ha llevado bajándose. Ergo, como dice el texto:

"*me enciendo* el único cigarro* que me bajé*".


Con tu interpretación "personal" la presencia del verbo _encender_ no tendría ningún sentido, sería más bien un absurdo total:

Mi accendo l'unica sigaretta che mi sono fumato 

A meno che non si tratti di un mangiatore di fuoco o di un aspirante bonzo... 



0scar said:


> Debería ser "Me *encendí* el único cigarro que me bajé y lo _*hice *_por la parte de atrás"



Tampoco. El autor siempre usa el presente en *todo *el párrafo. En lingüística, se llama "presente histórico".


----------



## Geviert

Aspirante bonzo marinettiano direi

PS. Certamente non manca nessun contesto, la frase sarebbe altrimenti futurista.


----------



## 0scar

El contexto está más abajo, ahora lo encontré, no lo había visto.

Dice que lo bajó consigo al cigarro, desde su departamento  a la calle, y como todo le salía mal esos días también encendió el cigarro por el lado equivocado.


----------



## ursu-lab

Esattamente, "bajarse" nel senso di "portarsi":

accendo l'unica sigaretta che mi sono portato/a ....


----------



## Neuromante

En todo caso, sin el contexto; lo que Óscar está proponiendo es que consumió el cigarro encendiéndolo por el filtro. Bastante improbable.


----------



## Antpax

0scar said:


> El contexto está más abajo, ahora lo encontré, no lo había visto.
> 
> Dice que lo bajó consigo al cigarro, desde su departamento  a la calle, y como todo le salía mal esos días también encendió el cigarro por el lado equivocado.



Hola:

Yo también lo entiendo así.

Saludos.

Ant


----------

